# Hatta Visa Run



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

Due to a delay in getting my families Visa (Ejari registration chaos) we need to do a (first) Visa run. 

I have booked a nights stay at the Hatta Fort Hotel to make it a more enjoyable mini break but I'd appreciate it if anyone who has recently done the run could explain how it works?
-


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

workyticket said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Due to a delay in getting my families Visa (Ejari registration chaos) we need to do a (first) Visa run.
> 
> ...


I went a few days ago. Its not too bad at all in Hatta, Dubai to Hatta and back took my about 4 hours. 
On the way back in to UAE there will be a few booths to drive through for GCC nationals. Thats not for you, pull over into the parking lot and go into the office to the left of The Duty Free shop. They will do your stamps in there. 
And in Hatta, I think it was 50AED per entry visa.


Enjoy


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

We're in the same boat. Ejari is causing a long delay in the release of my familys visa and we will need to do a visa run as well. My problem is actually going through the border as I dont have my UAE license yet and most drivers will need a visa to Oman. Is there a taxi or car service available in Hatta Fort Hotel which we can use to go to Oman and back?


----------



## ZairaB (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am in need of a lift to do a visa run either on Thursday or Sunday. Does anyone have a free seat left in their car? =(

Cheers!


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

markmauricio said:


> We're in the same boat. Ejari is causing a long delay in the release of my familys visa and we will need to do a visa run as well. My problem is actually going through the border as I dont have my UAE license yet and most drivers will need a visa to Oman. Is there a taxi or car service available in Hatta Fort Hotel which we can use to go to Oman and back?


In order to avoid delays with visas, you may refer to some professional companies assisting clients with Ejari registration. Some offer an express service as fast as 6 hours wait time.


----------



## amanco786 (Jul 27, 2015)

*Ras*

My son has over stay on a visit visa and will have to do a hatta or rak visa run.
We assumed the visit visa was for 60 days so he has over stayed 30 days. 
Are the over stay fines the same wether you exit from hatta or rak ?? 
Anyway I can get the fines reduced ? 

Anyone have any information ??


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

It's 30 days plus 10 days so you're looking at 20 days worth of fines. My guess would be a fine of just over dhs 2,000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

ZairaB said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in need of a lift to do a visa run either on Thursday or Sunday. Does anyone have a free seat left in their car? =(
> 
> Cheers!


I have one arranged for tomorrow with work but only 3 of us so far to split the cost of 500 AED, let me know if you are interested though, hopefully i can get a few more people


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Yussif said:


> ZairaB said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


You do realize the post you are replying to is from 2013? I'd hazard a guess that they don't need it now


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Tackledummy said:


> You do realize the post you are replying to is from 2013? I'd hazard a guess that they don't need it now


2013... 2015, they are all the same


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Tackledummy said:


> You do realize the post you are replying to is from 2013? I'd hazard a guess that they don't need it now


I guess i overlooked that haha cheers guys


----------

